# Welcome IntelligentlyDesigned !



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Our newest Sun member, I noticed he started posting a few days ago.

Welcome man! Introduce yourself.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

WEAK! I never got a thread when I joined!


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings fellow Suns fans!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Quite a introduction....lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> WEAK! I never got a thread when I joined!



Yeah, and you won't get one when you leave either! :raised_ey


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh and I was one of the many fans that was against the Shaq-Marion trade.

I'm glad it's been working out for us.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Rofl... I thought he was one of our current members who decided to just make another account for other purposes, lol ^_^

Welcome!! Hopefully you'll turn into a poster "starter" and not another poster "bench warmer," lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

^ Yes, we need more starters. We've only got four!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wasup homie


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Hopefully you'll turn into a poster "starter" and not another poster "bench warmer," lol.


Well, we can't all get playing time. Not with D'Antoni as coach. :tongue:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

We all know how important a Bo Outlaw and Paul Shirley Bench can be!
Mmm Pat Burke, lets not forget GOD. I wish we had him, even if just for entertainment value! Enjoy you posting here IntelligentlyDesigned!


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

How many posts do I need to become a starter?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IntelligentlyDesigned said:


> How many posts do I need to become a starter?



lol

We're just messing. He is implying that we don't have a lot of consistent posters on theses boards. I hope you become one! Any questions, ask me or Dissonance19 (aka Joe, the loser)


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> We're just messing. He is implying that we don't have a lot of consistent posters on theses boards. I hope you become one! Any questions, ask me or Dissonance19 (aka Joe, the loser)


Oh OK, I also asked because I have "Rookie" under my name and some people have "6th Man" among other phrases.

Anyways, these boards are better than were I come from (ESPN message boards)in a way. Not as much traffic here but no trolls so far and these boards actually have moderators. I'll be sticking around for a while.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IntelligentlyDesigned said:


> no trolls so far and these boards actually have moderators.


No trolls, only a few ogres... :devil2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So I see Seuss' Babe thread has been getting you some new members, eh?

:biggrin:


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

edwardcyh said:


> So I see Seuss' Babe thread has been getting you some new members, eh?
> 
> :biggrin:


I found out about that thread AFTER I signed up, I swear :angel:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL

half naked girls is always a good recruiting method.


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Aylwin said:


> No trolls, only a few ogres... :devil2:


But the mods keep them in check right?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

IntelligentlyDesigned said:


> But the mods keep them in check right?


How do you know the mods aren't the ogres? Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> How do you know the mods aren't the ogres? Mwahahahaha!!!



That explains Joe, pretty well.


----------

